# Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!



## Wollebre (7. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem Händler die Tage für vier verschiedene Saltigas eine Bestellung für Teile aufgegeben. 

Heute beim Händler gewesen weil noch ein paar Teile benötigt wurden und mich dabei über den Lieferstatus informiert.

Öffnete seine Emails und zeigte die Antwort von Daiwa:

„Teile werden nicht geliefert. Wenn die Rollen zum Service eingeschickt werden, werden die Teile eingebaut!“ (das ist nicht genau wörtlich, entspricht aber genau dem Sinn der Mail). 

Das ist ein absolutes No-Go, um nicht zu schreiben Sauerei. Als Resultat steht die Firma DAIWA ab sofort mit all seinen Produkten bei mir auf der Black List.

Wie man durch solch eine Firmenpolitik Kunden zum Kauf der Produkte gewinnen will ist mir ein Rätsel. So hält bzw. gewinnt man keine Kunden! 

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Person die dafür verantwortlicdh zeichnet! 

Wolle


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Da kann auch ich als Daiwa Fan nur sagen: Absolute Frechheit! Die werden an ihren +1000 Euro Rollen sicherlich ein wenig verdienen und machen dann so einen Mist. Dachte immer die Japaner sind führend im Service.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Japaner wohl, nur hier gibt es eine deutsche Geschäftsführung
 und meine nächsten Schritte sind woh sortiert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Oder eben konsequent aus Japan direkt bestellen. Dann können die in Gröbenzell machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## ulfisch (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

#d keine gute Nachricht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder eben konsequent aus Japan direkt bestellen. Dann können die in Gröbenzell machen, was sie wollen.




Ich denke, dass ist genau der Grund warum Daiwa den Service geändert hat.

Die Kunden bestellen im Ausland und Daiwa Deutschland muss die Ersatzteile bereithalten und verschicken. 

Ich würd´s nicht anders machen als Daiwa. Und wenn man mir einen im Ausland gekauften Artikel zuschickt, würde ich den glatt mit der Empfehlung, die Ersatzteile doch in Puselemuckistan zu kaufen, wieder zurückschicken. 

"Schuld" hat nicht Daiwa. Schuld haben die "Sparfüchse".


----------



## pike-81 (7. Juni 2014)

Moinsen!
Ergeht mir aktuell mit ZEBCO/QUANTUM und SHIMANO nicht anders.
Da warte ich noch immer auf Teile.  
Von daher steht man in Deutschland wohl auf verlorenem Posten. 
Petri


----------



## Spaulding (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ist genau der Grund warum Daiwa den Service geändert hat.
> 
> Die Kunden bestellen im Ausland und Daiwa Deutschland muss die Ersatzteile bereithalten und verschicken.
> 
> ...



Erstens gibt es viele Modelle in D garnicht regulär.
Zweitens war die Ersatzteilversorgung schon immer schlecht, dauert oft ewig und ist zudem noch teuerer.
Bei Plat ist der Mist nachn paar Tagen zu nem vernünftigen Preis da.

Aber der böse Kunde...

Der Grossteil der deutschen Kunden nimmt das abmelken einfach in Kauf.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ist genau der Grund warum Daiwa den Service geändert hat.
> 
> Die Kunden bestellen im Ausland und Daiwa Deutschland muss die Ersatzteile bereithalten und verschicken.
> 
> ...



Daiwa D hat mit ihren Skimming Methoden recht viele Kunden verloren. Vor einem Jahr kostete die Certate in Deutschland ca. 550 Euro. Aus Japan kam sie für ca. 330 an die Haustür. Die Exist kam für ende 600 - ende 700, während über Daiwa D nichts unter 1000 Euro lief.

Bei den Saltigas und Catalinas ist es nicht anders. Da sind die Kunden hier keine "Sparfüchse", sondern schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr gewillt sich abzocken zu lassen.

Ich will mir eine neue Daiwa Morethan kaufen und ich möchte das über meinen örtlichen Händler machen, der dann eben auch über Gröbenzell ordert.

Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt, nicht nur das ich die Rolle 8-12 Monate später als die Japaner habe (in einer Zeit wo man alles in kürzester Zeit um den Globus schicken kann) und muss hier dann wahrscheinlich für den tollen Service ein paar hundert Euro mehr bezahlen.

Von daher warte ich die ganze Sache ab, wenn die das hier mit dem Skimming übertreiben, dann verlieren die mich auch. Und ich bin ein treuer Kunder der auch bereit ist etwas mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ist genau der Grund warum Daiwa den Service geändert hat.
> 
> Die Kunden bestellen im Ausland und Daiwa Deutschland muss die Ersatzteile bereithalten und verschicken.
> 
> ...



du hast meinen Text wohl nicht richtig gelesen!
Geht um gängige Rollen die außerhalb der Garantiezeit sind. Die Teile sind bei Daiwa vorhanden (reine Verschleißteile), rücken die nur nicht raus weil man die für teures Geld selbst einbauen will! 
So entstehen zusätzlich noch zweimal teure Versandkosten für den versicherten Kurierversand plus weiterer Arbeitslohn. Die paar Teile per Post zu versenden kostet um 1 EURO. Die Teile einsetzten kann jeder der nicht mehr als zwei linke Hände hat. Wie z.B. eine gebrochene Gehäusekappe.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Ergeht mir aktuell mit ZEBCO/QUANTUM und SHIMANO nicht anders.
> Da warte ich noch immer auf Teile.
> Von daher steht man in Deutschland wohl auf verlorenem Posten.
> Petri



ZEBCO kenne ich nur als sehr kundenfreundlich mit schneller Lieferung. Nur für alle ältere und aktuelle Rollen kann kein Hersteller/Importeur alle Teile auf Lager haben. Wegen eines z.B. 1 EUR Teils wird man keinen sofortigen Import anleiern, sondern quartalsmäßig bestellen.

Genau so ist es bei Shimano. Eine gebrochene Gehäusekappe für eine Stella kann erst im Juli geliefert werden. Bestellt im April. Aber wenn die Teile auf Lager sind, werden die innerhalb von einer Woche geliefert. Habe noch den Vorteil das mein lokaler Shimano Händler Stützpunkthändler mit eigenem Reparaturservice ist. Hat direkte EDV Anbindung zum Shimano Zentrallager in Holland und kann sofort prüfen ob das/die Teile auf Lager ist/sind.
Teile mir per PN die Artikelnummer(n) mit. Kann Dienstag prüfen lassen ob sofort bzw. wann lieferbar.


----------



## Tino34 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Habe noch den Vorteil das mein lokaler Shimano Händler Stützpunkthändler mit eigenem Reparaturservice ist. Hat direkte EDV Anbindung zum Shimano Zentrallager in Holland und kann sofort prüfen ob das/die Teile auf Lager ist/sind.
> Teile mir per PN die Artikelnummer(n) mit. Kann Dienstag prüfen lassen ob sofort bzw. wann lieferbar.



Offtopic:

 Moin Wolfgang,

 Meinst du die AW Rose in Bremen??? Habe erfahren das die jetzt jemanden haben der Rollenwartungen macht!

 Machst du das da???

 Zum Shimano Service? Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und ich plane meine Wartungen der Rollen mittlerweile so, das ich die Ersatzteile die ich brauche mir schon einige Zeit vorher bestelle, sodass sie zur Saisonpause verbaut werden können!!!! 

 Ansonsten wenn was außer der Reihe defekt geht, tja Pech aber das kam bei mir zum Glück noch nicht vor!


----------



## Schuschek (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Wo genau ist jetzt das Problem? Schick die Rollen über deinen Händler hin, lass sie reparieren und dann bekommst du sie heile zurück. Sogar mit neuer Garantie auf die Reparatur.
"Hammererlebnis" wäre eher das sie keine Teile liefern und auch nicht reparieren und dir nur einen Neukauf anbieten. Nicht vergessen, jeder möchte sonntags frische Brötchen essen. Ich dachte eigentlich das jeder der im Luxussegment einkauft von vorneherein weis dass die Folgekosten auch Luxus sind.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



> Ich dachte eigentlich das jeder der im Luxussegment einkauft von vorneherein weis dass die Folgekosten auch Luxus sind.



1. Outing. Ich wusste das nicht!

Im Gegenteil. Gerade bei einer höherwertigen Angelrolle erwarte ich eine problemlose Ersatzteilversorgung ohne Kostenschinderei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Ich würde bei "hochwertigen" Rollen eher erwarten, dass (angesichts der Preise, mehrere hundert Teuros) eher nix kaputt gehen sollte durch normalen Gebrauch...

Sind ja keine technischen Wunderwerke - nur simple Angelrollen..


----------



## Wollebre (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Wo genau ist jetzt das Problem? Schick die Rollen über deinen Händler hin, lass sie reparieren und dann bekommst du sie heile zurück. Sogar mit neuer Garantie auf die Reparatur.
> "Hammererlebnis" wäre eher das sie keine Teile liefern und auch nicht reparieren und dir nur einen Neukauf anbieten. Nicht vergessen, jeder möchte sonntags frische Brötchen essen. Ich dachte eigentlich das jeder der im Luxussegment einkauft von vorneherein weis dass die Folgekosten auch Luxus sind.


 
 Ich höre einen gewissen Unterton des Neids heraus. Hast leider falsch gedacht. Sind noch nicht einmal meine Rollen!
 Aber auch der Besitzer eines hochwertigen Autos prüft den Ölstand selbst und füllt Wasser in die Waschanlage, ohne deshalb den Wagen in die Werkstatt bringen zu lassen. Blos nicht selbst hin fahren, man ja eine edle Karosse gekauft..... 

 Ein verantwortlicher bei Daiwa hat auch mal gesagt das man zur Wartung der Z6500HDF Spezialwerkzeug braucht.
 Ja, mußte ich mir kaufen, einen Lötkolben und einen weiteren Bit der in die Deckelschrauben paßt. Der kam in den Lötkolben um die mit rotem Loctite fest eingeklebten Deckelschrauben lösen zu können... Für solch einen werksseitigen Schwachsinn noch extra Geld für versicherten Versand und Reparaturkosten auszugeben, überlasse ich gern andere. Dafür gönne ich mir lieber heute bei 30 Grad ein schönes Gezapftes...

 Da unser Hobby nicht nur aus Angeln bestehen muss, sondern auch in der Wartung der Rollen scheint vielleicht etwas schwer verständlich.

 Aber das "Problem" ist schon gelöst, bekomme die Teile aus dem Ausland.

 Gruß
 Wolle


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei "hochwertigen" Rollen eher erwarten, dass (angesichts der Preise, mehrere hundert Teuros) eher nix kaputt gehen sollte durch normalen Gebrauch...
> Sind ja keine technischen Wunderwerke - nur simple Angelrollen..



_Das_ erwarte ich darüber hinaus auch!

Ich finde solche Posts deshalb durchaus informativ und sinnvoll. Thx!


----------



## Schuschek (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Ich höre einen gewissen Unterton des Neids heraus. Hast leider falsch gedacht. Sind noch nicht einmal meine Rollen!
> ...



Eher nicht, Neiddebatten ziehen bei mir in keinster Weise.:m Da hast du dich verhört. Ich freu mich sogar wenn andere sich auch was schönes leisten können.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei "hochwertigen" Rollen eher erwarten, dass (angesichts der Preise, mehrere hundert Teuros) eher nix kaputt gehen sollte durch normalen Gebrauch...
> 
> Sind ja keine technischen Wunderwerke - nur simple Angelrollen..


 
 Thomas, genauso ist es. Es sind keine Wunderwerke, und die Leute die die in Asien am Band montieren sind auch keine studierten Ingenieure. 
 Durch normalen Gebrauch geht selten etwas kaputt. Aber in den preiswertesten wie teuersten Rollen sind Teile wie Kugellager, Bremsscheiben etc. verbaut die normalem Verschleiß unterliegen.

 Können uns gern einmal treffen. Dann zeige ich dir wie einfach es ist eine Stationärrolle zu warten. 
 Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie Heckbrems- oder Freilaufrollen die enorme Aufmerksamkeit verlangen. Aber auch die sind machbar, auch wenn viel Zeit dabei drauf geht.

 Der größte Fehler ist das die Leute meinen das bei einer normalen Wartung eine Rolle bis zur letzten U-Scheibe zerlegt werden muss. Das ist ist nicht notwendig. Erst wenn ein Schaden an einem bestimmten Teil festgestellt wird muß mehr zerlegt werden, aber trotzdem immer noch nicht die komplette Rolle.

 Schau dir die Stella30000SW-B an. Hat mir jemand für eine Präsentation zur Verfügung gestellt den ich letztes Jahr auf den Malediven kennen gelernt hatte. Nun sag mir was daran kompliziert ist?

 Gruß
 Wolle


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Ich frag mich immer eher, warum so ne Grobmechanik so teuer sein muss - sind wohl meine schwäbischen Wurzeln ;-))


----------



## Schuschek (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Thomas, im großen und ganzen kauft man es für sich. Dazu gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Beweggründe. Bei uns am Wasser kann es auch kein Mensch verstehen warum ich die Daiwa 50th Infinity Q XP 3000 limited Edition am Wasser fische wo sie ja in einer mit Samt ausgelegten Holzkiste geliefert wurde. Warscheinlich stehen von den 999 Weltweit 950 in Glasvitrienen rum. Ich nutze sie zum angeln wofür sie gebaut wurde. Ich musste natürlich auch schon 2x damit leben das die erste Scheibe in der Spule für über 70€ ersetzt werden musste. (dafür gibts schon gute Rollen musste ich mir anhören) Natürlich weis ich, dass sie Preis/Leistungmäßig nicht mal 1/3 des Kaufpreises Wert ist, aber das ist wie bei Autos, einer kauft einen Posche Cayenne, ein anderer einen Nissan Qashqai.
Sollte einer dieses Nissan fahren, es soll nicht abwertend von mir klingen. Es dient nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Ich gönns ja jedem, der Spass dran hat und versteh auch die Käufer. 
Nur versteh ich halt manche Preisgestaltung echt nicht mehr..


----------



## silversurfer81 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Wow,

ich verstehe die Praxis seitens Daiwa Cormoran auch nicht mehr....
Mal als Beispiel: mein Auto hat den Erstbesitzer 2001 mal eben schlappe 96 K(DM) gekostet. Was meint ihr, was passieren würde, wenn mir der Händler keine Ersatzteile mehr verkauft, sondern nur noch bei Einbau durch ihn liefert? #q#q#q
Sorry, so blöd (ja, nichts anderes als blöd ist diese Firmenpolitik)
kann man eigentlich nicht sein. 
Aber - das macht eine Firma nicht lange, der Markt regelt das irgendwann von allein. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Kann natürlich sein, dass DAIWA davon ausgeht, dass Du nicht in der Lage bist, die MagSealed Rollen entsprechend wieder zusammen zu basteln und nachher entsprechend über zusätzliche Fehler klagst. |kopfkrat


----------



## Wollebre (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Thomas, im großen und ganzen kauft man es für sich. Dazu gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Beweggründe. Bei uns am Wasser kann es auch kein Mensch verstehen warum ich die Daiwa 50th Infinity Q XP 3000 limited Edition am Wasser fische wo sie ja in einer mit Samt ausgelegten Holzkiste geliefert wurde. Warscheinlich stehen von den 999 Weltweit 950 in Glasvitrienen rum. Ich nutze sie zum angeln wofür sie gebaut wurde. Ich musste natürlich auch schon 2x damit leben das die erste Scheibe in der Spule für über 70€ ersetzt werden musste. (dafür gibts schon gute Rollen musste ich mir anhören) Natürlich weis ich, dass sie Preis/Leistungmäßig nicht mal 1/3 des Kaufpreises Wert ist, aber das ist wie bei Autos, einer kauft einen Posche Cayenne, ein anderer einen Nissan Qashqai.
> Sollte einer dieses Nissan fahren, es soll nicht abwertend von mir klingen. Es dient nur als Beispiel.




 Wie bitte was hast du dafür bezahlt? Soweit ich die Q3000 kenne stecken da Filzbremsscheiben drin. Wenn die trocken laufen sind die durch Reibung schnell hin. Brauchbar nur wenn die immer gut gefettet sind. Nur durch öfteres Zudrehen des Bremsknopfes wird das Fett heraus gedrückt. Dann fängt das Dilemma an. Also regelmäßg nachschauen und gut nachfetten.
 Besser die drei Scheiben gegen Carbon Scheiben auszutauschen. Dann hast man Ruhe bis zum Ende der ganzen Rolle.

 Auf dem Bildern ist gut zu sehen wie es in der Q3000 eines Freundes aussah.
 Druckstück unten mit fettem Grat. Das hat die obere Scheibe total zerfleddert.
 Grat glatt gefeilt und die Stellen poliert. 
 Alle drei Bremsscheiben gegen Carbonscheiben getauscht.
 2 St. mit den Maßen 7x26x0,8 mm und 1St. 7x26x1mm. Dann mit etwas Cal`s Bremsenfett geschmiert.

 Nimm mal die Sicherungsfeder ab und kontrolliere das Druckstück ob es unten wirlich glatt ist. Falls nicht hast du den gleichen Schaden schnell wieder. Dabei kann man nichts kaputt machen!! 
 Dann mess mal den Durchmesser einer Metallscheibe und den Durchmesser der Hubachse ob die identisch sind mit den vorgenannten Maßen. Falls gleich oder abweichend teile mir das mit und ich schicke dir passende aus Carbon. 
 Nur noch per PN deine Adresse aufgeben.
 Ist meine Wiedergutmachung für deinen falsch verstandenen Beitrag. 

 Weiter möchte ich das nicht kommentieren.... 70 EUR.|rolleyes


----------



## Wollebre (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass DAIWA davon ausgeht, dass Du nicht in der Lage bist, die MagSealed Rollen entsprechend wieder zusammen zu basteln und nachher entsprechend über zusätzliche Fehler klagst. |kopfkrat


 

 sind keine Rollen mit Mag Seal!

 Da ist bekannt das das Öl nicht geliefert wird. Was noch nachvollziehbar ist.
 Der bekannte amerikanische Rollenschreiber Alan Hawk hat selbst festgestellt das das Mag Seal nicht hundertprozentig gegen Eindringen von Wasser schützt!

 Wenn ich solch eine Rolle hätte, würde das Öl mit Bremsenreiniger entfernt und normal gefettet. 
 Wie soll da von oben Wasser eindringen wo der Rotor drüber steckt? Wenn dann nur bei bei einem Vollbad.

 Ein Member aus dem Anglerboard hatte gefragt ob ich seine Shimano Stradic CI4 mal anschauen wolle die zwei Tage im Salzwasser gelegen hat bis er sie wieder gefunden hat. Ergebnis: inneres Gehäuse, Rücklaufsperre und Bremse komplett trocken!
 Also was soll das Mag Seal, außer das Leute ihre Rollen für teures Geld zur Wartung einschicken müssen. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## pike-81 (7. Juni 2014)

Danke für das Angebot Wolle. 
Bei der Shimano hab ich mir schon ein zweites Modell angeschafft, um in Zukunft Teile parat zu haben. 
Bei der Quantum/Zebco ist es nur Ästhetik. Glaube bei etwas Sorgfalt und Pflege kriege selbst ich die nicht kaputt.


----------



## ragbar (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Wie bitte was hast du dafür bezahlt? Soweit ich die Q3000 kenne stecken da Filzbremsscheiben drin. Wenn die trocken laufen sind die durch Reibung schnell hin. Brauchbar nur wenn die immer gut gefettet sind. Nur durch öfteres Zudrehen des Bremsknopfes wird das Fett heraus gedrückt. Dann fängt das Dilemma an. Also regelmäßg nachschauen und gut nachfetten.
> Besser die drei Scheiben gegen Carbon Scheiben auszutauschen. Dann hast man Ruhe bis zum Ende der ganzen Rolle.
> 
> Auf dem Bildern ist gut zu sehen wie es in der Q3000 eines Freundes aussah.
> ...



Ich hab noch zwei alte Twinpower FB,5000 und 6000, die haben auch Filzscheiben, die ab und zu Ärger machen. Kann ich die auch mit Carbonscheiben nachrüsten ? Wär toll wenn ich die ollen Filzlinge loswerden könnte.|bigeyes


----------



## Wollebre (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

*Alle* Rollen können mit Carbonscheiben nachgerüstet werden!


----------



## Schneidi (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Wo bekommt man den passende carbonscheiben für die rollen? 
Wie liegen die preislich?

Wenns preislich geht würd ich mir sonst mal gern all meine hochwertigeren rollen damit nachrüsten.


----------



## Bobster (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Meine Frexxxxe |uhoh:

 ...und ich wollte Dich fragen ob Du mal bei Gelegenheit meine 
 "ollen" alten Certates wieder in Schwung bringen kannst.


----------



## ragbar (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Wollebre schrieb:


> *Alle* Rollen können mit Carbonscheiben nachgerüstet werden!


 
 Ja dann sag' mal an:
 1. Material wo
 2.Kosten
 3.möglich in Eigenregie?

 4.Bitte!:m


----------



## twitch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Es gab Zeiten, da war ein Handwerker stolz auf sein Produkt, wenn es für seine hohe Qualität und Haltbarkeit bekannt war. Heute muss man für 500 - 1000 € - Rollen jedes Jahr Teile bestellen, am besten ein Jahr im Voraus, oder gar eine komplette Rolle als Ersatzteilspender ??!! #d#d#d#c|kopfkrat

Vor kurzer Zeit war ich in einem Angelladen und fragte den Händler nach einer hochwertigen Rolle für den Karpfen- und Raubfischansitz. Er drückte mir eine 600 Tacken-Rolle in die Hand. Ich kurbele ein wenig, bewundere den seidenweichen Lauf (wohl wissend, dass ich mir das vorerst nicht leisten können werde) und lege den Bügel um. Dann möchte ich durch Betätigen der Kurbel den Bügel zurückschnappen lassen... geht nicht ! Der Händler sieht mich mitleidig an und erklärt mir, dass man das Teil bei dieser Rolle von Hand umlegen müsse und das auch bei allen anderen Rollen so handhaben solle...#q#q

Ganz ehrlich sind rückblickend meine 3 Red Arcs der beste Kauf meines Lebens gewesen:

1. musste ich noch nie ein Verschleißteil auswechseln

2. habe ich lediglich einmal im Jahr geölt

3. laufen die noch wie am ersten Tag

4. habe ich sie gebraucht für 50€ das Stück erworben

5. wurden sie nie geschont



Ach ja, ich gehe an die 200 Tage im Jahr angeln...


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



> und das auch bei allen anderen Rollen so handhaben solle...


Na ja, ganz so unrecht hat er damit nicht - Bügelumlegen von Hand schont JEDE Rolle. Egal wie billig, teuer oder mit "Auto-Umleg" versehen.

Den Bügel meiner Fin-Nor 95 muss man auch komplett von Hand umlegen. 

Das ist laut Hersteller Absicht, da ein "Automatik-Kurbel-Umschnapplager" (nenn ich mangels Fachkenntnis jetzt einfach mal so) insbesondere im Hochlastbereich eine Schwachstelle darstellen kann. Darum haben die das von vorn herein weggelassen.

Das klingt vor allem bei ner Großfischrolle wie der F-N sehr sinnvoll und macht mir nix aus, da ich den Bügel wie gesagt sowieso immer manuell umlege (auch bei all meinen anderen Rollen beim Spinnfischen usw.).


----------



## diemai (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Ich möchte hier 'mal eine Story zum Besten geben , die entfernt mit dem Thema zu tun hat , wie ich denke :

Hatte mir vor vielen Jahren bei BassPro/USA 'mal einen Kunstköderkoffer und eine mittelgroße Gerätekiste für's Ansitzangeln des amerikanischen Herstellers Plano bestellt , .....kam damals trotz Einfuhrzoll , Versandkosten , etc. , noch günstiger als ein Kauf hierzulande .

Da ich Idiot immer zu viel Zeugs an's Wasser mitschleppe , ist mir bei der Gerätekiste nach einigen Jahren ein Haltestift des Tragegriffes abgeschert , somit war die Kiste unbrauchbar .

Da ich mir der problematischen Ersatzteil-Lage in Deutschland bewußt war , habe ich dann gleich direkt an die texanische Firma geschrieben und habe denen von meinem Problem berichtet , natürlich nicht ohne zu erwähnen , das ich zufriedener Besitzer mehrer ihrer Boxen und Gerätekisten wäre(was natürlich voll und ganz der Wahrheit entspricht) , ......unter Angabe meiner Kreditkartennummer bat ich sie , mir ein entsprechendes Handteil für die Gerätekiste Modellnummer soundso zuzuschicken , ...mit den Kosten könnten sie ja dann meine Karte belasten .

Gut drei Wochen , nachdem ich den Brief abgeschickt hatte(hatte damals noch kein Internet) , lag ein Umschlag aus Texas in meinem Briefkasten , darin ein neuer Griff für meine Plano-Gerätekiste , ....ferner ein kurzes Schreiben vom Plano Customer Service , .....da stand , das meine Kretitkarte nicht belastet worden ist und das Ersatzeil für mich selbstverständlich kostenlos ist , da es Plano's Firmenpolitik entspricht , seine Kunden voll und ganz zufriedenzustellen .

Ich war absolut positiv überrascht , damit hatte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet !

.....food for thought , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier 'mal eine Story zum Besten geben , die entfernt mit dem Thema zu tun hat , wie ich denke :
> 
> Hatte mir vor vielen Jahren bei BassPro/USA 'mal einen Kunstköderkoffer und eine mittelgroße Gerätekiste für's Ansitzangeln des amerikanischen Herstellers Plano bestellt , .....kam damals trotz Einfuhrzoll , Versandkosten , etc. , noch günstiger als ein Kauf hierzulande .
> 
> ...



Typisch Amis!
Die Jungs sind in der Hinsicht nicht selten gut drauf. Wenn du als Deutscher begeistert bist von best. Produkten aus USA und Sie das wissen lässt, dann kann dir sowas schonmal passieren. So 'nen Fall hatte ich bei Werkzeug auch schon, bekam von Snap On 'nen ganzen Maulschlüsselsatz geschenkt, nachdem mir eine Schlüssel abgebrochen war, den ich mit 1m Rohr als Verlängerung im Einsatz hatte.
Ich habe diesen Wahnsinn nichteinmal verschwiegen, doch die Amis meinten, dass der Schlüssel dennoch nicht hätte brechen dürfen und dass Ihnen das peinlich sei.


----------



## Shortay (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Halumba schrieb:


> entschuldige vielmaß, aber da gilt doch der Spruch:
> "Wer mit großen Hunden pinkeln will, muß damit rechnen, angepinkelt zu werden."
> Will damit sagen, wer um alles in der Welt braucht so sauteure Angelkram? Kauft man diese überteuerten Produkte, wird man von denen wohl als stinkreiche Melkkuh betrachtet, die dann bei anstehenden Instandsetzungen oder Reperaturen noch mal so richtig gemolken werden kann.




Sauerei ist es schon aber Recht hast du.
aber ist nunmal eben (fast überall) so...Kaufste nen AMG legst du beim Kundendienst auch nochmals paar lappen drauf für die 3 Buchstaben


----------



## twitch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na ja, ganz so unrecht hat er damit nicht - Bügelumlegen von Hand schont JEDE Rolle. Egal wie billig, teuer oder mit "Auto-Umleg" versehen.
> 
> Den Bügel meiner Fin-Nor 95 muss man auch komplett von Hand umlegen.
> 
> ...



In meinen Augen muss das eine Rolle abkönnen und wenn nicht, dann ist sie eben durchgefallen und wird durch etwas besseres (nicht unbedingt teureres) ersetzt.
Meine bisherigen Geräte haben mir das trotz Dauerbelastung nicht übel genommen und wenn eine hochpreisige High-End-Rolle damit nicht fertig wird, dann ist sie was für die Vitrine, aber gewiss nicht für den Alltag.


----------



## Wollebre (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



twitch schrieb:


> In meinen Augen muss das eine Rolle abkönnen und wenn nicht, dann ist sie eben durchgefallen und wird durch etwas besseres (nicht unbedingt teureres) ersetzt.
> Meine bisherigen Geräte haben mir das trotz Dauerbelastung nicht übel genommen und wenn eine hochpreisige High-End-Rolle damit nicht fertig wird, dann ist sie was für die Vitrine, aber gewiss nicht für den Alltag.


 
 da machst du einen Denkfehler. Der Rolle macht das *nichts* aus, aber der Schnur und hier besonders der Geflochteten!
Durch den harten ruckartigen Bügelumschlag können Fasern beschädigt werden!


----------



## Wollebre (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier 'mal eine Story zum Besten geben , die entfernt mit dem Thema zu tun hat , wie ich denke :
> 
> Hatte mir vor vielen Jahren bei BassPro/USA 'mal einen Kunstköderkoffer und eine mittelgroße Gerätekiste für's Ansitzangeln des amerikanischen Herstellers Plano bestellt , .....kam damals trotz Einfuhrzoll , Versandkosten , etc. , noch günstiger als ein Kauf hierzulande .
> 
> ...




 Ein anderes Beispiel was Kundenservice ist:
 OKUMA hat keinen E-Teile Service in Europa. Innerhalb der Garantie wird die Rolle getauscht. So jedenfalls lt. meines Händlers.
 Die betreffende Rolle war außerhalb der Garantie. Das Gewinde des Sternrads war ausgenudelt. OKUMA in Taiwan angeschrieben und in weniger als zwei Wochen kostenlos einen neuen zugeschickt bekommen.

 Ja es gibt noch ausreichend Hersteller wie z.B. ABU, ACCURATE, AVET, PENN, SHIMANO, ZEBCO/QUANTUM etc. die wissen wer ihre Kunden sind und von wem die leben. Wir die Angler!!!!!

 Darum sollte man sich immer vor dem Kauf einer Rolle erkundigen wie es mit Service und E-Teile Versorgung bestellt ist!


----------



## Wollebre (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Thomas, im großen und ganzen kauft man es für sich. Dazu gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Beweggründe. Bei uns am Wasser kann es auch kein Mensch verstehen warum ich die Daiwa 50th Infinity Q XP 3000 limited Edition am Wasser fische wo sie ja in einer mit Samt ausgelegten Holzkiste geliefert wurde. Warscheinlich stehen von den 999 Weltweit 950 in Glasvitrienen rum. Ich nutze sie zum angeln wofür sie gebaut wurde. Ich musste natürlich auch schon 2x damit leben das die erste Scheibe in der Spule für über 70€ ersetzt werden musste. (dafür gibts schon gute Rollen musste ich mir anhören) Natürlich weis ich, dass sie Preis/Leistungmäßig nicht mal 1/3 des Kaufpreises Wert ist, aber das ist wie bei Autos, einer kauft einen Posche Cayenne, ein anderer einen Nissan Qashqai.
> Sollte einer dieses Nissan fahren, es soll nicht abwertend von mir klingen. Es dient nur als Beispiel.



Öffne mal die Bremse. Den Federring abnehmen und das Druckstück rausnehmen. Dabei kann nichts kaputt gehen. Dann kontrolliere die Unterseite des Druckstücks auf Grat wie auf den Bildern. Da wurde die obere Filzscheibe regelrecht zerfleddert. Was Filzscheiben in solch einer Rolle zu suchen haben wäre ein separates Thema. Wenn Daiwa nur die Bremsscheibe(n) ausgewechselt hat, aber nicht das das mangelhaft gefertigte Druckstück, wird das immer wieder passieren!


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Danke Wolle! Wo ist denn der "Danke" Schalter?


----------



## Schuschek (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das Hammererlebnis des Tages, und allen zur Warnung!*

Hi Wollebre,

ich habe soeben endlich Zeit gefunden und die Bremse zerlegt. Also die Scheiben schauen alle prima aus. Das Druckstück hat lediglich von oben gesehen kreisförmige kleine Riefen (kommt vom Bremsknopf). Dieses wurde im Zuge der Reparatur bei mir ersetzt. Dein Foto von dem Druckstück schaut echt schlimm aus. Sowas darf bei den Preisen einfach nicht sein.
Vielen lieben Dank diesbezüglich für deine Info.#h


----------

